# kann man schriftdownload erzwingen?



## bandito (13. Juli 2003)

hi,
ich hab da mal eine Frage.
Wenn ich auf meiner Page eine exotische Schrift habe, wird diese ja nicht dargestellt. Kann ich es erzwingen, das wenn der User nicht die Schrift hat, zum beispiel per cookie, das automatisch die Schrift heruntergeladen wird?
Wenn das jemand weis, und wie man es verwirklicht, wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar und der Sonntag ist gerettet.

big thx


----------



## Tim C. (13. Juli 2003)

Nein.
Soweit ich mir das vorstellen kann, kannst du nichteinmal prüfen ob der User die Schrift hat oder nicht.
Eine Alternative wären Embed-Fonts.


----------



## bandito (13. Juli 2003)

hi,
ich könnte doch nen Cookie ablegen und danach fragen.
Wenn er den Cookie nicht hat, einfach Schrift automatisch herunterladen. Würde das nicht gehn?

big thx


----------



## sam (13. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bandito _
> *einfach Schrift automatisch herunterladen*


Na, das machste mir mal vor  

*>> Eigene Schriftart in Seite einbetten*


----------



## Tim C. (13. Juli 2003)

> ich könnte doch nen Cookie ablegen und danach fragen.


Also analysieren wir hier mal.

_"Ich könnte doch nen Cookie ablegen"_
  Ja könntest du.

_"und danach fragen"_
  Wonach ? Nach dem Cookie ? Ja da kannst du fragen ob der da ist und dann ? Der Cookie weiss doch gar nicht ob der User die Schriftart hat. Wenn du meintest du könntest den User fragen ob er die Schriftart hat, also arbeiten mit Ja/Nein Schaltfläche, dann kannst du auch direkt einen Hinweis hinterlegen "Ohne die und die Schriftart ist das Betrachten nicht fehlerfrei möglich, bitte laden sie xyz.ttf herunter."

Naja wie gesagt, ist alles nicht so edel.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bandito _
> *Wenn ich auf meiner Page eine exotische Schrift habe, wird diese ja nicht dargestellt. Kann ich es erzwingen, das wenn der User nicht die Schrift hat, zum beispiel per cookie, das automatisch die Schrift heruntergeladen wird?
> *



Die elganterste Methode sind die Embedded Fonts wie von Sam vorgeschlagen. Cookies kannst du vergessen - haben damit überhaupt nichts zu tun. Wenn es nicht allzuviel Text ist, oder nur die Headlines betrifft würd ich Vorschlagen, du erstellst die Überschrift, speicherst sie als Gif ab und fügst sie als Grafik ein - ist das schnellste und einfachste (für Fließtext natürlich indiskutabel)...


bye


----------



## bandito (14. Juli 2003)

guten Morgen,
werd mich mal gleich mit dem Vorschlag von Sam beschäftigen, das klingt sehr interessant.
Und nochmals vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.

big thanx


----------



## bandito (14. Juli 2003)

hi,
gibt es diese beiden Programme die Sam beschrieben hat schon irgendwo?
bin bei 
http://www.truedoc.com

und les mich da schon einmal etwas rein.

bis denne


----------



## bandito (14. Juli 2003)

hi
bin ebend auf etwas sehr interessantes gestoßen.

http://selfforum.teamone.de/archiv/1999_1/t01773.htm

mal schauen ob ich damit weiterkomme.

bis denne


----------



## Adam Wille (20. Juli 2003)

Nunja, ist imho keine allzu dolle Sache, ich habe mal zusammen mit lightbox bezüglich der v4-Pläne für tutorials.de ein wenig mit den eingebetteten Schriftarten gespielt.

Wir kamen zum Fazit, dass die Sache für den Internet Explorer recht prima nachvollzogen werden kann, Mircosoft stellt dafür ein eigenes Tool namens WEFT bereit, mit dem das spielend nach etwas Einarbeitung ging.

Das eigentliche Problem an der Sache stellen jedoch die Browser dar, die sich nicht Internet Explorer schimpfen. 
Für die gibt es keine allzu tolle Lösung, lediglich für den NN 4.x lässt sich noch ein Fünkchen Hilfe finden, nämlich ein Server der diverse Schriftarten (das dürfte dann dieses truedoc-Format sein, über welches in deinem verlinkten Dokument geschrieben wird) wenn ich mich recht erinnere) bereitstellt, die jedoch afaik nicht mehr aufgefüllt werden.

Für alle anderen Browsermodelle haben wir damals (3 Monate sicherlich her) wirklich nichts funktionables gefunden, zumal du immer mit den Usern rechnen musst, die sich nicht über die zusätzliche Bandbreitenverschwendung angesichts einer Schriftart freuen, die sie vielleicht gar nicht sehen/haben wollen. 

Gruß,
Geist


----------

